# Injen cai in 2.0 diesel anyone?



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

We don't have it in North America yet. No possible way for us to(I'm sure you mean measure, not minutes) measure the Injen CAI to see if it will fit.


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

What i meant to write was if anyone installed the injen in the 2.0. It was the auto correction.


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

The fitmemt its not an issue. I wanna know if there could be any problem with engine or the maf sensor after installing the injen cai 1.8 in the 2.0 diesel. the measures are the same


----------



## TD_Cruze (Jan 15, 2014)

Anyone with a diesel know if this will work? I am curious also.


----------



## CRUZE20TD (May 8, 2014)

TD_Cruze said:


> Anyone with a diesel know if this will work? I am curious also.


bump I am also curious, I have been searching for a CAI since I bought the car in May


----------

